# What's up with the Parkay?



## pipelinegypsy (Jan 25, 2016)

I have been looking at what most folks wrap their ribs in and have noticed a definite trend in the use of these squeezable "butters". IMHO margarine of any kind is some of the nastiest stuff man has ever created so I am wondering what I am missing? Is there a logical culinary reason to use it over real butter?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2016)

It goes on easy. Your just looking for moisture in the foil. You could use melted butter instead.

Al


----------



## westby (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm with you Pipeline.  Just the sound of it turns my stomach.  When I do wrap (which isn't often), I'll pour a few ounces of beer and a touch of apple cider vinegar in it and call it a day.


----------



## seenred (Jan 25, 2016)

PipelineGypsy said:


> I have been looking at what most folks wrap their ribs in and have noticed a definite trend in the use of these squeezable "butters". *IMHO margarine of any kind is some of the nastiest stuff man has ever created *so I am wondering what I am missing? Is there a logical culinary reason to use it over real butter?


Agreed.  I started out using parkay in my foiling concoction, only because I was following Trigg's method.  Then another member got me to thinking...by basically saying the same thing you're saying.  I switched to using a few pats of real butter in place of the squeeze stuff, and haven't looked back since.

Red


----------



## the smoke break (Jan 25, 2016)

Real butter will probably always taste better. I think...IMHO... that it has to do with convenience during competitions. It's easy to put on the ribs, and you know that you have full coverage before closing up the foil in lieu of letting it melt and hoping it covers everything. Mostly a timing and convenience issue during comps.


----------



## 1967robg (Jan 25, 2016)

I read that margarine was invented to be fed to turkeys to make them gain weight quickly. Turns out it was killing them.
 So whatever company invented it had a lot invested in it and lobbying and such got it past FDA.....don't know if it's true but not much surprises me these days


----------



## 1967robg (Jan 25, 2016)

http://www.snopes.com/food/warnings/butter.asp
For what it's worth


----------

